#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  need your opinion guys

## senario

hi..im now need to do my final year project..it is about safety at platform..
i would like to know about your opinion on my fta..this fta is about blowout..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks in advanceSee More: need your opinion guys

----------

